# What is "My Recent LDM Entries"



## Pozeltum (Mar 24, 2009)

Under [Your Profile --> Edit Your Details] where you can change your account password and such, there is a option that allows you to make private your "Recent LDM Entries" and your "Recent LDM Hits".

Could someone please explain what LDM's are?

Thank you.


----------



## Pozeltum (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh boy, no responses.  I take it that this is a super newb question and that after I am told what it is I'll have a "Der-Da-Der" moment.  Ahh... oh well.  I would still love to know what it is for / means.  Thanks.


----------



## sfedi (Mar 24, 2009)

Me too, I don't know what that is.

And I'm curious too.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2009)

It's the name of the software running the downloads section.  I really should change "LDM Entries" to "Downloads" - it'll make much more sense then!


----------

